# Poor girl



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

I never do this.....but that banner at the top of my page has been making me click on it more and more....

Unspayed female  ....... Free  ..... as being bullied by brother - well if she was unsprayed he is probably after her

free to very good home | Boston, Lincolnshire | Pets4Homes


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

CharlieChaplin said:


> I never do this.....but that banner at the top of my page has been making me click on it more and more....
> 
> Unspayed female  ....... Free  ..... as being bullied by brother - well if she was unsprayed he is probably after her
> 
> free to very good home | Boston, Lincolnshire | Pets4Homes


They never learn, do they? looks so sweet too.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Calvine said:


> They never learn, do they? looks so sweet too.


I know - if I was closer I would try to do something, but I just can't


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I have to click on all the PF adoption adverts along the top of the page as well! Winds me up!


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

rose said:


> I have to click on all the PF adoption adverts along the top of the page as well! Winds me up!


I hover over them - I Know I shouldn't....but I just cannot help it. Most of them have been from rescues which has helped calm me - but this one girl - I want her.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

I've downloaded AdBlock - I don't see any adverts so I'm not tempted to click on them.


----------

